# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Anatomy

## Mellifera Crofter

I've just received the book, 'Understanding Bee Anatomy: a full colour guide' by Ian Stell.  Looks very good.  I also discovered his blog.  It's fairly new, but worth looking out for, I think.
Kitta

----------

